# Ecran figé - iBook G4



## maxwell (18 Août 2004)

Salut tous, mon iBook est en train de me jouer un tour bizzare :sick:

 J'etais en train de regarder un divx, en ayant connecté le iBook sur un ecran externe via VGA. ET comme d'hab je baisse la luminosite de l'ecran du portable à fond pour ne pas etre géné. Et quelle surprise quand a la fin du film, je remonte la luminosité et voie une image fixe du film.

 La situation actuelle est que je regarde sur l'ecran externe pour utiliser le portable. l'appli utilisée pour lire le divx est mplayer. la seule chose qui bouge sur l'ecran du portable, c'est la souris.

 j'ai essayé de le passer en sommeil et de le reveiller, aucun changement ... je sens que je vais devoir le rebooter , arrggg ....

 ca vous as deja fait ca ??!


----------



## koba (18 Août 2004)

Pas besoin de rebooter, tu fais un kill du processus et le tour est joué !


----------



## Zane (18 Août 2004)

(pour ne pas mourrir bete)
qu'est ce qu'un kill de proco et comment le realise t'on ?

merci d'avance


----------



## koba (19 Août 2004)

Heu je ne suis pas ici depuis longtemps mais je suis inquiet. Vous avez un OS basé sur BSD et vous n'utilisez jamais le shell ???
 Alors pour info ps -aux renvoie la liste de tous les processus ainsi que leur chemin d&#8217;accès et ps -auxc renvois la liste des processus avec seulement leur noms. Comme ça tu peux y appliquer un filtre pour n'avoir que la liste des processus de mplayer : ps -auxc | grep mplayer
 Tu récupères le n° PID (2ème colonne) et tu passes la commande : kill PID ou kill -9 PID pour le tuer sans pitié.
 Tout ça pour dire qu'il y a du laisser aller avec les utilisateurs de MacOS, il va falloir se secouer et revenir aux sources ! Vive le shell !!! mdr


----------



## Zane (19 Août 2004)

je suis sur mac depuis moins d'un mois alors bon j'apprends jour apres jour  

et merci pour tes infos


----------



## maxwell (19 Août 2004)

koba a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour dire qu'il y a du laisser aller avec les utilisateurs de MacOS, il va falloir se secouer et revenir aux sources ! Vive le shell !!! mdr


 Pour ce qui est du kill, j'y avais pensé, mais mplayer n'etait pas planté, et l'utilisation du mac se faisais normalement grace a l'ecran externe ...

 Le probleme s'est resolu de lui meme lorsque j'ai debranché l'adaptateur VGA du iBook !?

_"bonne nuit, bonne nuit, c'est l'heure d'aller au lit, nous vous souhaitons de beaux reves, pour oublier vos ennuis ! "
_ *Fabulous trobadors*​


----------



## fausto (23 Août 2004)

C'est tout l'intérêt de Mac : normalement il n'y a aucune raison pour un utilisateur lambda d'avoir à utiliser le shell et son language, grace à la magnifique interface OS X.


----------

